# Cute Gecko



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Leave a door slightly cracked. He can tell and will probably bee line it to the fresh air and sunlight.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Aha. Hours later he was crawling up a wall. Got scooped up and in a torrential downpour someone took him outside. He did NOT want to be let go an tried hanging on to the hands. But there were big branches for him to hide under.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

We had geckos in the house, frequently, in Hawaii & in Hong Kong. They went in & out on their own. Maybe he knew a storm was coming.

They eat cockroaches!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

https://www.backwaterreptiles.com/geckos-for-sale.html


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Good link. Maybe a bit like the Moorish one he was brown with a pattern on him but he was really skinny compared to a lot of those pictures.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

Did he ask you if you wanted to save 15% on insurance?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Someone had a photo of the first one that got in. It looks like the one today. If I’d seen the whole body I wouldn’t have been startled but I just saw a brown tail going underneath papers on my desk and yeah I thought snake!


----------



## ServiceCall (Dec 8, 2019)

At least it wasn’t a Komodo Dragon. That would’ve been bad. [emoji51]


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Did it have a British accent?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> They eat cockroaches!


The Orlando Sentinel Star had an article about that back in the 80s. Said they liked to hide out under a refrigerator and would come out to feed on roaches.


----------



## ServiceCall (Dec 8, 2019)

I watched one go after a roach behind my dogs water dish, the roach ran out and I thought the lizard missed it, but it came out with a wolf spider in its mouth, even better. I hate those things.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

I like wolf spiders, not in the house though. They have excellent eyesight, and they hunt along the deck railings very well.


----------



## ServiceCall (Dec 8, 2019)

Steve2444 said:


> I like wolf spiders, not in the house though. They have excellent eyesight, and they hunt along the deck railings very well.


Have you ever opened an egg sack on one of those…hundreds of walking baby spiders. Ewww


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

ServiceCall said:


> Have you ever opened an egg sack on one of those…hundreds of walking baby spiders. Ewww


No I never did, and now I certainly won't.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

Took this photo 5/31/2007 when we lived out in the country in Spotsylvania VA. Wife had pity, mother thing, so she went along her merry way. Tons of spiders that summer and not as many insects. Go figure


----------



## ServiceCall (Dec 8, 2019)

gkreamer said:


> View attachment 711765
> 
> Took this photo 5/31/2007 when we lived out in the country in Spotsylvania VA. Wife had pity, mother thing, so she went along her merry way. Tons of spiders that summer and not as many insects. Go figure


Ugly. 
I got bit by a black widow one time (hence my hate)I know they have their place in the chain, but I hate spiders. And snakes.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

The original picture is much more detailed, you can zoom in and see all the spiderlings. It's hard to count them all but there's easily more than 50, maybe over 100! In the crawlspace of that house was a 5' black rat snake, he or she lived on our property and even got into the attic- we found a snake skin inside of a rolled up rug the PO left behind.

Before we lived there we had a 3 level townhouse in northern VA and one early morning I turned on the laundry room light and was face to face with a black widow spider hanging from a web. Glad I didn't just walk right in by the dim morning light!

I had all kinds of pets as a kid: snakes, fish, ferret, birds, of course dogs and cats. Never a spider, mom drew the line there!


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Good bugs have their place, but not in my home.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

Agreed. Outside is fine.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

In fact I just did my 2 month perimiter spray this morning.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

ServiceCall said:


> I hate spiders. And snakes.


Spiders I don't like. Snakes, I can take or leave. Our menagerie of rat snakes keeps most of the undesirables at bay. Fewer rattlesnakes and copperheads this year, but more rat snakes. Not sure if I posted this from last Saturday or not. Snake got a good sized rat going into Carol's tomato patch.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> Spiders I don't like. Snakes, I can take or leave. Our menagerie of rat snakes keeps most of the undesirables at bay. Fewer rattlesnakes and copperheads this year, but more rat snakes. Not sure if I posted this from last Saturday or not. Snake got a good sized rat going into Carol's tomato patch.
> 
> View attachment 711830
> View attachment 711830


Good photo. I didn’t know they wrapped around things like a python would.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

gkreamer said:


> View attachment 711765
> 
> Took this photo 5/31/2007 when we lived out in the country in Spotsylvania VA. Wife had pity, mother thing, so she went along her merry way. Tons of spiders that summer and not as many insects. Go figure


Excellent photo. How were able to capture this? It still kind of gives me shivers to look at.


----------

